# My new chainsaw, The bar is straight I GOT BENT



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well my new chainsaw has not worked out the way I planned it.

When it arrived I put it together, downloaded a manual for it, read the how to start it section. I only had a small amount of mixed gas. I put it in and after a bit it fired up for about 2 seconds. So I figured it was ok.

A few days later I drive to the country to cut some stuff. I didnt start, not even close. Im ticked. It seems as though it is flooding, and very quickly. Well, Im no mechanic so I take it to the Stihl Authorized guy thinking it might be a fuel adjustment or carbeurator/float issue. He says you got the wrong size bar on it (28"). I said yea, Im going to get a smaller one for it. He says I need the correct size bar to make sure it runs right, but Ill call you and let you know. Im OK with that.

Couple days later he calls and says your flywheel is broken (2 fins broken), the pin is sheared, you need a new worm gear, rim and clutch springs. $325.00 including the bar and chain ($100.00).

He says he dont believe this saw worked when the guy sold it to me. I contact the seller and he says (in a nutshell) "sorry, it worked great when it left here and he didnt offer a warranty and certainly didnt approve some mechanic to look at it and find all the stuff wrong with it". He said I probably sheared the pin when I was pulling the starter cord after I flooded it. WHAT!!! your supposed to pull the cord, THATS ITS FUNCTION. He said the Stihl mechanic would confirm this. The Stihl mechanic confirmed that the saw would not run, was damaged prior (flywheel broken and had been run so hot the clutch and rim were black) and that he didnt believe the saw ran when the seller had it.

I just sent him another message to say that I think he should split the cost of the repairs ($225.00-excluding the bar cost). He hasnt replied yet, but Im thinking I got bent over. 

Im not out to mess anyone over. I just want a saw that works as advertised. It was listed as used, that it ran and operated as it should. He says that the 2 seconds it fired up is considered as me running the saw. 

I checked this guys feedback before I bought it. 100% good, so I felt pretty comfortable with him. I was wrong. 

I guess Ill use the ebay resolution center and see what happens, if I dont hear from him by tomorrow.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That stinks! Hopefully the resolution center will be of some help, they treated me right one time when I had a problem.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's what I would do for sure. Don't offer to split the cost either see if eBay and/or paypal will accept an affadavit from the certified Stihl mechanic saying it could not have been operable when you received it and refund your money through paypal. Hopefully you paid through payapl. . 




.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*saw*

Sorry to hear about your saw. Sounds like it was trashed before you even got it. 325.00 is alot to put into a used saw that can't run a 28" bar. You can get a new ms390 stihl for that. What model is it? I run a 24" bar on a ms390 stihl with no problems. The size bar has nothing to do with it flooding out. If your pin was sheared, then that would through off the timing and cause it to flood.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK, so I filed the report thru the resolution center today. Now Ill just wait.:whistling2:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I've got my fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I'm still in negotiations with the seller. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

OK. So the seller and myself came to an agreement. I found a used flywheel for $52 instead of a new one for $127. $75.00 difference. So that made the repairs go from $225 to $150 (not including the new bar and chain). He refunded $100.00 which I thought was fair. Now I just gotta wait on gettin it repaired.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully you'll be sending chips flying soon. What an ordeal. Kind of makes me a little leary about buying something off ebay. Just curious did you ever say which model Stihl it was?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You take what you can get. Glad you didn't gigged for the whole amount good on ya mate (Cody you Aussies are contagious). 





.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> You take what you can get. Glad you didn't gigged for the whole amount good on ya mate (Cody you Aussies are contagious).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing: Now repeat after me... Australia is the best country in the world! Sydney being the best city.:thumbsup:

Chippin-in - Glad you got most of the money back on it. I suppose you came true to your user name anyway:laughing:

Just so people are not turned off of buying from ebay I have never been ripped off and have saved atleast $2000 on tools and materials for my business.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont buy much off ebay to start with, but I will use it in the future if needed. I will prolly use CL due to the local aspect. 

I would just tell anyone that if you are buying power tools from ebay, contact the seller before you bid/buy and ask the seller lots of questions and what would happen if the tool didnt perform as described.

Thanks, 
Robert


----------

